# Got my Mojo back



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

I am so happy to use the net again.. Thought it was going to rot away before getting to use it again.. It took some time but I figured it out.. 

Enjoy the pics.. 


































Capt Mike


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice work Capt.


----------

